# Looking for Fattie ideas



## shartmann (Jan 25, 2012)

I am planning on rolling 2 fatties in the next couple days and I am looking for some great tasting ideas.  I was thinking green pep. Onions and provolone.   I know that one will taste good but looking for more ideas.  That you have tried and have turned out tasting great!

Any ideas would be great!

Steve


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well by far the most popular is the breakfast. Eggs, onions, cheese, hash browns, pancakes, meats, and many many other things to. Now thats the great thing about a fattie you can fill with whatever. Now I like the baked potatoe or the pizza is also a good one.


----------



## mdbk82 (Jan 25, 2012)

I do a fattie day at work about once a quarter and try to make 3-4 new ones every time. The most recent ones made were for thanksgiving. used 50/50 turkey  sausage and pork sausage. The big hit was the cheddar garlic mashed potato. Also made: Turkey Cordon Bleu (ham, swiss and turkey sausage) and mashed potatoes and stuffing. Big past hits were the Pastrami Cheeseburger fattie, jalapeno bacon cheeseburger, pizza, and philly cheese-steak. Going to go with a breakfast theme for the next fattie day.


----------



## dewetha (Jan 25, 2012)

here is a idea borrowed from my stuffed bacon cheeseburger that i wanted to try in a fattie.

cook some bacon and chop it up to small(half dime size) bits and mix it in with the patty.

I also am looking for a way to get some chirizzo(sp) in one of mine.

good luck and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## sprky (Jan 25, 2012)

Last fatty I did was a Ruben inspired by Thestelth.

Turkey sausage, Corned beef, Swiss cheese, sour kraut, Caraway seed, Dark rye bread, and 1000 island dressing, Bacon. It was GREAT. 

Roll sausage out in gallon zip lock bag. Toast rye bread, and crumble. Mix some caraway seed in kraut. Spread Dressing on sausage. Layer corned beef, cheese, kraut 2 layers. Cover with bread crumbles. Roll up. Wrap in bacon weave. Smoke till bacon is crisp, and IT is 165


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like to put a brocolli and cheese casserole in the middle.  I also like to put corn tortillas and enchilada sauce with cheese onions and peppers.


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stuffed with boudin and cheddar cheese...great fattie.  Favorite thing to do with a boudin fattie is to slice it up and wrap the slices with crescent rolls (Pillsbury or any brand will do) and bake until golden brown.  Guess what I'm doing this weekend....???


----------

